
The Startup Entrepreneur's Guide To Risk Management - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-startup-entrepreneur-guide-to-risk-management-2009-6
======
edw519

      Summary: (.9)**10 = 0.3487
    

(Ten 90% risk-free items = 35% risk-free = 65% risk)

~~~
jlangenauer
Actually, that's a lousy summary of the article. The important point being
made - and it's a very relevant one - is that by actually thinking about what
risks can impact your business, you can work out what ones you need to do
something about, and develop mitigation plans for them.

It's standard big-business risk management, but the article presents it for
start-ups, so it's well worth a read. It also takes a step back from assuming
business knowledge, so there's a number of things there which the first-time
entrepreneur might not have thought of as a risk to their business before.

------
mgenzel
would, in fact, make sense to translate some of these risks into metrics, and
have a nice heatmap to look at daily.

